# Panasonic GH3 Detailed Specs



## Musouka (Sep 16, 2012)

From Photo Rumors, $1299.99


Effective Megapixels 16.05 Megapixels
Megapixels 17.20 Megapixels
Image Sensor Live MOS/17.3 x 13.0 mm (in 4:3 aspect ratio)
Sensitivity 200 – 12800
Storage Media SD Secure Digital
Compatible Memory Card SD, SDHC, SDXC
Lens Mount Micro Four Thirds mount
Lcd Monitor Type OLED Monitor with static touch control
Lcd Screen Size 3.0 in.
Computer Interface USB 2.0 High Speed
Lens Focal Length Multiplier Micro Four Thirds (2x Crop Factor)
Maximum Shutter Speed 1/4000
Exposure Modes Program AE, Aperture Priority AE, Shutter Priority AE, Manual
Shutter Speeds 60 – 1/4000th
Builtin Flash Yes: Auto, Auto/Red-eye Reduction (when iA, iA+), Forced On, Forced On/Red-eye Reduction, Slow Sync., Slow Sync./Red-eye Reduction
Battery Li-ion Battery Pack (7.2V, 1860mAh)
Dimensions 132.9 x 93.4 x 82.0mm / 5.23 x 3.68 x 3.23 in
Weight Approx. 470g / 16.58 oz (Body only)
Auto Focus Contrast AF system
Flash Type TTL Built-in-Flash
Red Eye Reduction yes
Continuous Shooting Speed 6 fps
Weather Proof no
White Balance Auto, Daylight, Cloudy, Shade, Incandescent, Flash, White Set 1, 2, Color temperature setting
Video Resolution 1080 Full HD

The Panasonic GH3 is bigger and heavier than the previous GH2 model ($699):


----------



## Ew (Sep 16, 2012)

This will give oth Nikon a d canons run for the $€£¥ in terms of video use. 

Waiting to see results, but thinking of trading the 5D3 for a 6D+GH3


----------



## elflord (Sep 16, 2012)

The big question is going to be whether Panasonic's sensors can keep up with the competition. In the mirrorless world, the competition are Sony and Fuji (Olympus have started using Sony sensors)


----------

